
Ask HN: Right Time for Crowdfunding - zach417
I&#x27;ve started a company to build a mobile, consumer robot to do your laundry. The vision is that you&#x27;ll be able to put your dirty clothes in a hamper, and when you get back from work, the robot will have washed, folded, and put your clothes away.<p>My parents have provided seed funding. At my current burn rate, I should have an additional 12 months to build out the prototype. I&#x27;ll obviously need more cash at that point to either (1) continue prototype development or (2) start manufacturing.<p>Is there an ideal time for crowdfunding a product like this? I&#x27;d hate to waste time on a crowdfunding campaign if my chances of funding an unfinished prototype are slim, but even just a handful of preorders would add months of runway. Or should I wait until the prototype is complete?
======
nzjrs
If crowdfunding has taught me anything it is that the existence or state of
the prototype is not predictive of the success of your campaign. I suggest you
take 70% of your remaining cash and pay one of these crowd funding marketing
companies to make you a nice video, and put the prototype to the side for now.

